# BMQ Shopping



## Pvt-Pete (4 Jun 2009)

Well, I've read this forum enough to know I'll probably get "flamed" for making a topic. But, I did a search and I couldn't really find what I was looking for, so I'll ask here.

I leave for BMQ in 2 days, and I haven't got anything from the list besides shoes/clothes, because I heard I can buy everything I need there. Is this correct or will I be given shit when I get there with out much from the list? I'd like to just get everything there


----------



## walkhard (4 Jun 2009)

I was told to go with as little as possible since I'll probably have to buy new stuff to match with everyone else in my platoon, but to bring the necessities like soap/shampoo and other hygiene stuff for the first few days.


----------



## Pvt-Pete (4 Jun 2009)

hmm, okay that sounds like it makes sense, thanks man


----------



## JBoyd (5 Jun 2009)

The majority of what is on the list that they give you can be purchased at CANEX, along with some things that aren't. Buy what you need, don't pack a lot but don't pack to little. You will be given an advance (can't remember the exact dollar amount) in the first week to purchase what you need from CANEX (It most likely will be your only chance to go to CANEX during the indoctrination period.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Jun 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> The majority of what is on the list that they give you can be purchased at CANEX, along with some things that aren't. Buy what you need, don't pack a lot but don't pack to little. You will be given an advance (can't remember the exact dollar amount) in the first week to purchase what you need from CANEX (It most likely will be your only chance to go to CANEX during the indoctrination period.



BMQ/BMOQ candidates are only allowed 1 CANEX trip in the first 4 weeks?


----------



## JBoyd (5 Jun 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> BMQ/BMOQ candidates are only allowed 1 CANEX trip in the first 4 weeks?



To the best of my knowledge yes, when I was there in early 2008 we were told that CANEX was off limits along with the Bistro and other things during our Indoc. However, our staff did say that if someone was in dire need they could ask the staff for permission.


----------



## benny88 (5 Jun 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> To the best of my knowledge yes, when I was there in early 2008 we were told that CANEX was off limits along with the Bistro and other things during our Indoc. However, our staff did say that if someone was in dire need they could ask the staff for permission.



Yeah that was correct when I was there in 2007 and 2008. You can't go get magazines or rubbish, but if you run out of shaving cream or whatever, you'll be allowed to go.


----------



## Celticgirl (5 Jun 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> BMQ/BMOQ candidates are only allowed 1 CANEX trip in the first 4 weeks?



Five weeks, actually. Don't forget there is "admin week" - week 0 for BMQ and week 1 for BMOQ. Only after 5 weeks were we allowed to return to the Canex, and then only after 6 p.m. Mind you, I do recall that we managed to get permission from our DS on a couple of occasions to pick up a specific item (and nothing else). One time it was goggles for the pool. Not sure what else.


----------



## Nauticus (7 Jun 2009)

I was told by a friend of mine who's currently in BMQ that they now allow one visit to CANEX per week. Again, this isn't official, just what I was told.


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2009)

As far as what to pack for St Jean, my son told us that he brought much too much. He brought most of it back home on his first leave. He had to pay extra at the airport. He told us that, for him, the hardest part at St Jean was having to carry it all up the stairs upon arrival!
However, at the time, it seemed he only packed what was listed on his papers. However, I suspect his mother slipped in a few "necessities".


----------



## dbp1901 (13 Sep 2012)

Hi, 
Wondering what the "X" Qty on the list stands for. 
Thanks.


----------



## pthebeau (13 Sep 2012)

dbp1901 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Wondering what the "X" Qty on the list stands for.
> Thanks.



I wondered the same thing.  
Then I thought: If "X" meant nothing, it wouldn't be on the list.  If "X" meant a certain amount, they would have specified a number.  
So finally I thought: "X" must mean "variable", or "as many as you want" or "as many as you need", etc...

This was done through inductive reasoning.  My logic could be false.


----------



## dbp1901 (13 Sep 2012)

makes sense, thanks.


----------



## SentryMAn (16 Sep 2012)

Pack as little as you can, you won't need most of it. 4 days worth of clothes/underwear/socks.
Get sneakers, wrist watch, shampoo, soap, toothpaste, brush, etc. before you go if you like a specific type/brand/etc.

The day you get issued your military kit will be the last day in the first 5 weeks you will be able to wear anything you took with you from home.


----------



## IronSpike (16 Sep 2012)

Will they provide us with PT gear (sweatpants, shirt,sweater) or is that stuff that we have to bring from home?


----------



## aesop081 (16 Sep 2012)

It is provided.


----------



## trampbike (17 Sep 2012)

It's provided, but bring some of your own for the first Express Test, since it's likely you'll go to the QM a day or two after the test.


----------



## Basketball Jones (16 Oct 2012)

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp

List of all you will need/ information on when you can get it.


----------

